# girlfriends and wives of husband's friends



## christyg22 (Oct 23, 2009)

I am having some difficulty in figuring out where to go next with my issue. My husband belongs to a motorcycle group who goes on frequent road trips and outings with their wives and girlfriends sometimes or sometimes without. I have been dating/ married to my husband for about 12 years and I have gotten along with everyone pretty well over the years until this group. My brother in law's new girlfriend is really good at (in my opinion) manipulating people to further herself in social situations particularly with other women. I got along with the other women before her and we were fine. When she came around for some reason I have been socially disincluded. She has arranged all social outings when the men are out of town and for a while until I brought it to her attention did not call me to ensure I was invited and has isolated me. When I called it to her attention she got many of the friends that I used to have to say things like that I was always invited, but nobody thought I would be interested (when I attended most of these things). My husband and a few of his friends have noticed that I have been outed so I know it is not my imagination. She even called my husband when everyone else was out of town "to hang out with the girls". I have asked my husband that I not be a part of this group anymore and I try to stay away from it all and have started building new relationships, but it upsets my husband and we never see each other because most of my new friends have nothing in common with him. I don't know what to do because the holidays are coming up and that will mean that this stuff will interfere. I feel like I will break down one of these times when "I have to go" to these outings. They are at least 2X per week at least. The men try to include me in other ways, but it isn't fixing the hurt feelings and I am an extra when this happens. It is really beginning to cause problems at home. Any advice?


----------



## tornbetweenthemboth (Oct 21, 2009)

That sucks and not fair...and the thruth is ur husband has 2 stand up, its his sister he has 2 let her know where u stand....if he see's what's she's doing and loves u, then there shouldn't be a problem... hope this helped a little...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christyg22 (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks. He has and unfortunately his brother and him decided that we are on our own because he thinks it will interfere with others although he tells me constantly how rude he thinks she is when it comes to this stuff. He did ask his brother that she not call him about hanging out.
I also should note that I have tried to host other things and include everyone and it has not worked out (where maybe one person shows up on occasion).


----------

